# looking for a good route near coventry.



## james09 (26 Nov 2009)

hi can anybody recommend an on and off road cycling route in or near coventry?


----------



## Globalti (26 Nov 2009)

Go and buy the orange Ordnance Survey map of the area - you'll be amazed what it will reveal to you. Look for the dashed green lines, which are bridleways, legal for bikes.


----------



## james09 (26 Nov 2009)

thanks mate, i'll do that.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2009)

Here's a road route I created for a chap on BikeRadar - ColinJ's route for Scottie from Water Orton. You can easily skip the bit to and from Water Orton and just ride up the Tamworth Road (B4098) to join it at Corley.

No off-road on it, but most of the lanes are quiet and fun to ride.


----------



## james09 (26 Nov 2009)

fantastic, thanks mate. do you know if there is any way i can save it on my pc? cheers.


----------



## nosherduke996 (5 Dec 2009)

I often get sent to Coventry but i still havn,t found it yet !


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2009)

james09 said:


> fantastic, thanks mate. do you know if there is any way i can save it on my pc? cheers.


Oh, I'd forgotten about this thread until Nosher brought it back to life...

I'd recommend getting yourself a bike GPS and then you can upload the routes to that. (You save the routes as GPX files.)

If you can be bothered to do it, you could always zoom in to a route map on the computer and then use the Print Screen button to do screen dumps which you can print out.


----------

